# New 3DS XL but it rattles :(



## spamurai (Apr 10, 2013)

Heyy. My new 3DS XL arrived today and it's the first 3DS I've had.

When I shake it a little, I can hear a rattle or something moving... Is this normal? Does anyone else have it or should i send it back? :s


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2013)

Try taking out the stylus first and then shaking it. I know if I shake mine I can hear the stylus rattling around.

EDIT: mine actually does rattle a tiny bit with out the stylus in, so i think it's probably normal


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Heyy. My new 3DS XL arrived today and it's the first 3DS I've had.
> 
> When I shake it a little, I can hear a rattle or something moving... Is this normal? Does anyone else have it or should i send it back? :s


I am thinking that would be the pedometer that is making that sound/


----------



## spamurai (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeh, it still rattles with the stylus out. Sounds like its coming from the centre, inside.
Even if I hold all the buttons down it still rattles.

I just googled it and a lot of people seem to think its the pedometer like JasonBurrows just said... 

Just doesn't give you much confidence when you spend a lot of money and it rattles -_-


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Confirmed, it's pedometer


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

Its supposed to rattle isn't it?


----------



## Lew (Apr 20, 2013)

If its only a light rattle, as others said, its a pedometer.
If its a harder sound then it's probably got a defect and you should get a refund or replacement.


----------

